# Zusatztastertur



## zonthor (9. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Weiss jemand wie oder ob ich eine kleine zusatztastertur bauen kann ??. Hintergrund ist ich möchte damit mein Winamp steuern ( also diese 'Minitastertur' ist in einem Anderem Raum'.

Kennt jemand dafür ein Tutorial oder hat einen Tip wie ich das machen kann?

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Tobias K. (9. Mai 2003)

moin


"tastertur" 


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Fabian H (9. Mai 2003)

Ich würd sagen, ein Thread reicht!


----------

